# subversion-freebsd install error



## mfaridi (Feb 1, 2009)

if I want install subversion-freebsd.
I see this error.


```
usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC --silent --mode=compile cc  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -g -O2   -I./subversion/include -I./subversion  -I/usr/local/include/neon  -I/usr/local/include/apr-1   -I/usr/local/include/apr-1 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/db42 -o subversion/libsvn_ra_neon/util.lo -c subversion/libsvn_ra_neon/util.c
cd subversion/libsvn_ra_neon && /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC --silent --mode=link cc  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -g -O2   -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/db42  -rpath /usr/local/lib -o libsvn_ra_neon-1.la  commit.lo fetch.lo file_revs.lo get_dated_rev.lo get_location_segments.lo get_locations.lo get_locks.lo lock.lo log.lo merge.lo mergeinfo.lo options.lo props.lo replay.lo session.lo util.lo ../../subversion/libsvn_delta/libsvn_delta-1.la ../../subversion/libsvn_subr/libsvn_subr-1.la /usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.la  -lgdbm -ldb-4.2 -lexpat -liconv /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.la -lcrypt  -lpthread -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -lneon -lintl -lssl -lcrypto -lz -L/usr/local/lib -lgssapi -lheimntlm -lkrb5 -lhx509 -lcom_err -lcrypto -lasn1 -lroken -lcrypt -lexpat -lintl
grep: /usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la: No such file or directory
libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libgssapi.la' is not a valid libtool archive
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/subversion-freebsd/work/subversion-1.5.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/subversion-freebsd.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/subversion-freebsd.
Mostafa#
```

how solve this ?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 1, 2009)

there is no answer ?


----------



## hydra (Feb 1, 2009)

I believe your system is pretty much broken, I can compile this without any problems. I've recently seen 3 posts of yours where some compilation problems occured. Maybe you should deinstall your ports and do a fresh install....

Why do you bump your question 8 hours after your post ? Remember this board is run on a volunteer basis, some even live on the opposite site of the planet, give them a rest or something.


----------

